# Rub Clumping:  Help



## wicked1 (Jan 25, 2015)

When I make my rib rub it is abut 1/3 Brown sugar.  When I use the ninja to blend it together it is fine for that day.  The next day or maybe 2 it is already one "frozen" unit in the shaker.  Does anyone have any ideas how to prevent this from happening?  Is there something I should add to the mix to keep the clumping from happening?  I have been using a butter knife to break it apart and get it put back in the processor to be able to shake it again which is a pain.


----------



## bertman (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds like a humidity problem. Can you seal it somehow?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 25, 2015)

Personally I use turbinado sugar also know as "sugar in the raw" in place of brown sugar.  It doesn't clump as easy and it doesn't burn as easy


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

You need to seal the container.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

I keep mine in the freezer because where I live it is very moist most of the year and no matter what container I use it clumps. I need to get some of that raw sugar dang it. The freezer in a sealed container and no more clumping.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 25, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I keep mine in the freezer because where I live it is very moist most of the year and no matter what container I use it clumps. I need to get some of that raw sugar dang it. The freezer in a sealed container and no more clumping.



Good info.  I need to try the freezer and sugar in the raw.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Good info. I need to try the freezer and sugar in the raw.


I actually learned that from Jeff Phillips when I bought the rub recipe. Never would have known. Works like a charm.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 25, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Personally I use turbinado sugar also know as "sugar in the raw" in place of brown sugar.  It doesn't clump as easy and it doesn't burn as easy


Sugar in the raw as a substitute for brown sugar....need to remember this...we made some cookies earlier today, even though we kept the brown sugar in the freezer it was lumpy...the lumps were very difficult to break up.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't know if it makes any difference or not but I have taken to running the brown sugar through a flour sifter as well. I keep my rub in canning jars.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 25, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I don't know if it makes any difference or not but I have taken to running the brown sugar through a flour sifter as well. I keep my rub in canning jars.


When we made a rub using brown sugar we did run it thru a flour sifter, ended up with several peas sized, almost rock hard clumps. Seemed like they were moisture laden rocks.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> When we made a rub using brown sugar we did run it thru a flour sifter, ended up with several peas sized, almost rock hard clumps. Seemed like they were moisture laden rocks.


yeah I found that too. even with brand new packages.


----------



## southern swine (Feb 26, 2015)

Put two big marshmellows in it. They will absorb the moisture.


----------



## wade (Feb 26, 2015)

It is the sugar taking up moisture from the air. If you want to keep it in the shaker then put the whole thing in a zip-lock bag and leave a handfull of rice at the bottom of the bag. It will keep dry. We use the rice technique for drying out laptops when students spill water in them. It works like a charm.


----------



## donr (Feb 26, 2015)

Unsalted Saltine crackers.  Diners usually put these in their sugar dispensers.  They also put several grains of rice into the salt shakers as well, similar to Wade's solution.

A more expensive option:

I have a FoodSaver Wide Mouth Jar sealer.  It allows you to suck the air out of the jar without doing the traditional canning water bath.  Works like a charm.  I have heard that their regular mouth sealer doesn't work worth a darn, but haven't tried it.

Don


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 26, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Personally I use turbinado sugar also know as "sugar in the raw" in place of brown sugar.  It doesn't clump as easy and it doesn't burn as easy


This is the answer to your question, sugar in the raw is brown sugar- ie. it has the same molasses content as brown sugar with none of the drawbacks. Also called Demerara sugar.


----------



## mwchron1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Try using those ceramic disk that they use for brown sugar not to get hard.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 5, 2015)

Wade said:


> It is the sugar taking up moisture from the air. If you want to keep it in the shaker then put the whole thing in a zip-lock bag and leave a handfull of rice at the bottom of the bag. It will keep dry. We use the rice technique for drying out laptops when students spill water in them. It works like a charm.


That my friend is a great idea. thanks.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 16, 2015)

mwchron1 said:


> Try using those ceramic disk that they use for brown sugar not to get hard.


I have been using one of these for years, its about a 2" oval and you just wet it and throw it on top of your brown sugar container and I haven't had any clumping sugar for years now. Mine is terra cotta in colour and works like a charm.


----------

